# End of adaware 6



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Important notice for users of Ad-Aware 6 all versions!
Please upgrade to Ad-Aware SE. We are now discontinuing reference file and product support for Ad-Aware 6 and urge users to upgrade their existing copies to the new Ad-Aware SE. We continued support of the older version of Ad-Aware to allow users time to upgrade while still enjoying the protection they have come to expect from our software... 

from lavasoft website


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Se1r18 08.11.2004 Is Now Available, New Definition*

New Definition for adware se

SE1R18 08.11.2004

Newly included definitions:
===================
MediaMotor
Keylogger.Elitekey.A

Updated definitions:
================
180Solutions.Ncase
ADLogix +2
ADRotator
BonziBuddy
BookedSpace +3
CasinoPalazzo.DruSearch
CoolWebSearch +8
CommonName.InternetKeywords +2
DealHelper +2
DownloadPlus
DyFuCa +2
eUniverse.Incredifind
EzUla +2
Favoriteman +3
FindWhateverNow
I-LookUp
IELoader
PurityScan
ShopAtHomeAgent
SCBar.SearchExe
SecondThought
TopMoxie.Webrebates
VirtualBouncer +2 <--------we fixed a lot of this one lately
VX2.Abetterinternet +2

Definition File Details
============================================
This update adds 492 signatures, 28 fingerprints and 2 new families making a total of 34330 signatures in detection.

MD5 for the defs.ref file: 732cb18a36de8b4b3d4b5cb972af992c


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks, mimo!

I am going to copy this to sec news.


----------

